# front fog lights



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

does anyone here replaced their foglights recently?? mine has blown and I do not want to send it back to the dealer and i wanna DIY....and instructions?? and whats the bulb size?


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

someone correct me if im wrong but i believe that they are just H3 bulbs
im waiting for my yellow bulbs to arrive so that i could install them


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

I changed mine to put in the Xenon bulbs 2-3 weeks after I got my car, and they are H11 bulbs.
To change it you must go underneath your car, and unscrew the nuts that holds the plastic guard attached to your front bumper.
You don't need to remove the plastic piece, just give enough opening for your arm to reach in to twist out the bulb.
Becareful not to touch the bulbs with your bare hand.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

are the H11 called sumthing else??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*different fog light bulbs*

Hi Guys,

Please note that the fog lights (shape) and the light bulbs used are different between Series I and Series II.

Series I uses H3 bulbs for the bumper fog lights.

Series II uses H11 bulbs.

THIS is a "How to" on the series I fog lights removal process, which will be failry similar if you have a Series II exy.


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

Did the yellow bulbs make a difference in rain driving?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

damon said:


> Did the yellow bulbs make a difference in rain driving?


VERY much so and I don\'t even need to turn the headlights on when its raining, just the yellow fog lights and parkers.

BTW These are not yellow bulbs, its a yellow film applied to the outer surface of the glass. It still produces a bright yellow light.


----------

